# Seeing



## hadarubia

Buenas.

Estoy haciendo el siguiente ejercicio y no se me ocurre nada para la siguiente oración (lo que se me viene a la mente no tiene exactamente el mismo sentido...).

For each sentence, complete the second sentence so that it means the same as the first. Use no more than three words.

Alex wants to see The Dark Knight Rising because he loves comic book adaptations. 
Alex _____________ seeing The Dark Knight Rising because he loves comic book adaptations. 


¿Se os ocurre algo? Muchas gracias.


----------



## madafe

A mí se me ocurre "expects", pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Wandering JJ

hadarubia said:


> Buenas.
> 
> Estoy haciendo el siguiente ejercicio y no se me ocurre nada para la siguiente oración (lo que se me viene a la mente no tiene exactamente el mismo sentido...).
> 
> For each sentence, complete the second sentence so that it means the same as the first. Use no more than three words.
> 
> Alex wants to see The Dark Knight Rising because he loves comic book adaptations.
> Alex _____________ seeing The Dark Knight Rising because he loves comic book adaptations.
> 
> 
> ¿Se os ocurre algo? Muchas gracias.


Alex *looks forward to* seeing...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "looks forward to." 
You can't say "expects seeing."


----------



## hadarubia

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## inib

Wandering JJ said:


> Alex *looks forward to* seeing...


I thought of that too, but I think it sounds so much better in present continuous "Alex *is looking forward to* seeing..." and that's too many words.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe marginally better, but not that much better ...


----------



## geostan

The closest I can come to for the moment is _*has hopes of*_.


----------



## k-in-sc

geostan said:


> The closest I can come to for the moment is _*has hopes of*_.


If he can only scrape together the 8 bucks for the ticket somehow


----------



## madafe

k-in-sc said:


> You can't say "expects seeing."



OK, thanks!


----------



## Archilochus

Clunky, but possible:

Alex desires seeing The Dark Knight Rising because he loves comic book adaptations.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think this is supposed to sound conversational.


----------



## juan2937

Wandering JJ said:


> Alex *looks forward to* seeing...



I wonder if it should be '*comics*' book


----------



## k-in-sc

juan2937 said:


> I wonder if it should be '*comics*' book


No, it shouldn't, reflecting the general rule that nouns used as adjectives are singular.


----------



## loudspeaker

k-in-sc said:


> No, it shouldn't, reflecting the general rule that nouns used as adjectives are singular.



There are some exceptions, though. 
Accounts department, clothes shop, customs officer, sports car... 

And nouns ending in - ics
An economics degree, a mathematics teacher, etc.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, there are exceptions, but most of the things you listed are always referred to in the plural.


----------



## inib

I was asked by PM why I think the present continuous of "to look forward to" is better in this case. I could give the classical answer that it's because Alex *now* wants to see the film instead of *regularly/habitually* wanting to see it, but I suspect that this may go deeper, and I also see that you don't all agree with my post #6. I'm interested in any comments.


----------



## echinocereus

Hola, Hadarubia, yo sugeriría la posibilidad de decir en inglés:  "Alex is interested in seeing... "


----------



## k-in-sc

"Is interested in" works, but it sounds a little diffident. I'm pretty sure they're trying to get students to use the idiomatic "looks forward to" because it comes so naturally to English speakers but not to Spanish speakers.
People need to ask their questions in the thread instead of by PM ...  
I don't know why "looks forward to" and "is looking forward to" seem practically interchangeable here, but they do. Maybe we use the simple present form more in the U.S.


----------



## loudspeaker

Inib

'Look forward to' means looking forward in a general sense; like, Alex would not think about seeing  the film every second of the day, but the anticipation would be in the back of his mind all the time.

'Looking forward to'  has a slight nuance that indicates an actual planned event. 

I agree with you that it sounds much better in the present continuous, but we must use no more than three words. 




echinocereus said:


> Hola, Hadarubia, yo sugeriría la posibilidad de decir en inglés:  "Alex is interested in seeing... "


¡Sí! 
Pues, sí, estoy de acuerdo. Incluso me gusta más que 'looks forward to'. 
Cuando alguien quiere algo es porque está interesado. 'Want' expresa un deseo o interés pero no implica que ese deseo sea muy fuerte, como 'look forward to'. Además,  'interested in' no es tan formal.


----------



## fernanduz

Para quienes el inglés es costoso, cualquier solución al thread nos parece más correcta que 'looks forward to' ('ansía', 'está ansioso por'), de muy lenta digestión para el hispanohablante, o al menos p/ mí. Sólo 'look' tiene varias traducciones ('mirar', 'parecer', 'lucir', 'buscar'), y ninguna de ellas parece relacionarse mucho con 'want'. 
Dada la frase: "X want to see... The film...", y sabiendo que simplemente había que buscarle sinónimos a un verbo tan común como "querer", hubiese pensado (de no haber visto tan rápidamente la solución propuesta por el foro) que no iba a ser difícil. 
Claro que también ha complicado el cambio del infinitivo 'to see' por su gerundio. De todos modos, un ejercicio interesante, respecto del cual me pregunto si no está dirigido exclusivamente al angloparlante.


----------



## k-in-sc

fernanduz said:


> De todos modos, un ejercicio interesante, respecto del cual me pregunto si no está dirigido exclusivamente al angloparlante.


No, you're supposed to be able to think of "looks forward to" because we say it all the time.


----------



## fernanduz

I suppose so. 
All the time? "¡Pero qué formales que sois vosotros por allí!", diría "altavoz". 
Bueno, sólo intento agregarle al thread algo de castellano (que quizá le hizo falta, más bien antes, no tanto ahora, en fin, "más vale tarde...", y así podríamos seguir jugando a las adivinanzas todo el fin de semana). Besos.


----------



## loudspeaker

'Feels like'  might also work. What do you think?


----------



## k-in-sc

Anything besides "looks forward to" is somewhat of a stretch, IMHO.


----------



## trevorb

loudspeaker said:


> 'Feels like'  might also work. What do you think?



This is certainly the closest in meaning to 'want to'. I'm afraid, for me, 'looks forward to' is just plain wrong (sorry k-in-sc!) It has a completely different meaning to 'want to'. Of course, that wouldn't stop it from being the answer the question setter expected!

The best suggestion I can come up with is 'fancies seeing'. Given the context of someone explaining to a friend which film a third friend wants to watch tonight, it's not a bad translation (at least in BE). But the bit about 'comic books' makes it a little clumsy.

Anyway, 'feels like' or 'fancies' at least conveys the same intention as 'wants to'.

Trevor


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "looks forward to" is closest in meaning to "wants to" in this context. "Feels like" or "fancies" suggest a passing interest, while the sentence was obviously worded to convey that Alex has an established interest in the genre.


----------



## fernanduz

"If he can only 'scrape together' the 8 bucks for the ticket somehow", está buena para un thread. 
¿Podría ser: "si (Alex) [tan] sólo pudiera 'reunir' ocho dólares para [comprar] la entrada, de alguna manera"? 
¿Realmente 'to scrape together' es 'reunir' o 'juntar'?
¿Cómo podría incluirse 'has hopes of' en esa frase?


----------



## k-in-sc

I was saying that "has hopes of" made it sound like some kind of impossible dream 
Scrape together: reunir/juntar (a duras penas)
At any rate, I bet we say "look forward to" nearly as much as Spanish speakers say "tener ganas de."


----------



## fernanduz

Con "Alex 'has hopes of' seeing... Whatever" uno tiende a pensar que "Alex 'tiene esperanzas de' ver algo". Y hablando de "esperar" (hope), es lo que el traductor de Google suele ofrecer por "look forward to ", ofreciendo a veces otras traducciones como "ansiar", y, claro, "tener ganas de". ¡Muy buena tu edición!


----------



## Wandering JJ

inib said:


> I was asked by PM why I think the present continuous of "to look forward to" is better in this case. I could give the classical answer that it's because Alex *now* wants to see the film instead of *regularly/habitually* wanting to see it, but I suspect that this may go deeper, and I also see that you don't all agree with my post #6. I'm interested in any comments.


Hi Inib,

I agree that the present continuous sounds better here, but the original questionner stated "use no more than three words" – the pres. cont. requires four words.


----------

